# Keto Diet shopping list



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

Im starting keto next week for the 1st time and any ideas as what my shopping list should look like would be greatly recieved:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

Eggs, cheese, chicken, fish, lean steak mince, beef, spice mixes, olive oil, nut oil, turkey, green veg (broccoli & spinach ideally), natty peanut butter


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

walnuts, hazel nuts, almonds.

Cauliflower.

Heavy cream.


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

rdfp22 said:


> Eggs, cheese, chicken, fish, lean steak mince, beef, spice mixes, olive oil, nut oil, turkey, green veg (broccoli & spinach ideally), natty peanut butter


thanx for reply, reps. can i use sweetners instead of sugar? how much green veg can you eat?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

My favourite keto meal is chicken breast stuffed with basil and chilli paste, topped with grated cheddar cheese. Could eat that allllll day long.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

You can eat a fair amount of green veg. it is also fairly fibrous and will assist with the lower end of things if you catch my drift. And yeah something like splenda is fine to use instead of sugar.


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanx for your help m8. I take it you have done keto yourself? How did you find it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm on it now and find it great. It's very easy to stick to and I've made great progress on a CKD.

Just be sure to adjust your training to go with the diet - have you researched keto fully?


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

Done quite alot of research yes. Will be starting it next week. how would you recommend i adjust my training?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

If you're doing a CKD, train your whole body across the first 3 days post-refeed, then leave 2 days before a full-body depletion workout and start carbload immediately afterwards. Mine looks like this:

Sunday: Push (high volume, high intensity)

Monday: Legs (high volume, high intensity)

Tuesday: Pull (high volume, high intensity)

Wed: Off

Thurs: Off

Fri: Full-body depletion (medium rep-range, high intensity) Start carbload immediately following this workout for 24 hours.

That's how I do it based on Lyle's recommendations. I wouldn't refeed for the first 2 weeks though if you're starting out.

If you're not doing a CKD then what I just said is irrelevant haha


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

mart revive said:


> thanx for reply, reps. *can i use sweetners instead of sugar?* how much green veg can you eat?


Be carefull if you buy powdered sweatners. They more than often contain dextrose or maltodextrin in large quantities.


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanx for the training advice after doing a bit of reading i shall follow this routine as well. Splend sweetner is ok tho isnt it?


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

mart revive said:


> Thanx for the training advice after doing a bit of reading i shall follow this routine as well. Splend sweetner is ok tho isnt it?


Splenda knocked me out of ketosis, I ended up with the Silver Spoon tablets, but limited these to a couple a day, i found that a little bit of robinsons sugar free juice into a 2litre water did the trick for the sweet tooth. Also don't forget coconut oil, full of MCT's perfect for keto diets


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Salmon, steak, nuts, green veg, fish oil (omega 3)


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

is there a limit on green veg you would recommend??


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mart revive said:


> is there a limit on green veg you would recommend??


1 cup of broccoli/spinach/asperagus with each meal is what i do on this diet.

If having a shake i have fiber powder.


----------



## mart revive (Aug 26, 2008)

brilliant love my greens anyway. :thumbup1: and thanx


----------

